
Why Use Make (2013) - r0muald
http://bost.ocks.org/mike/make/
======
dozzie
Every time I see a tutorial about makefiles, I'm saddened by the author not
going deep enough to show how convenient and versatile make is. Most of the
tutorials stop at passing static bunch of files through static set of static
rules, with an exception of using few variables, and sometimes with a pattern
(implicit rule). But there's so much more, especially in GNU make!

